# SturmFw website



## Erich (Jul 1, 2005)

guys if you would like check my web-site out through my profile. a familiar painting introduced on the header as you link inside thanks to the artist. In fact I may put up the full sotry or at least what I have so far in the text to cover the event. Note to the French edition of JG 300 volume 1 has been published. click on the book cover as you scroll down on the left side............in fact chek all the links for some exciting historical reading at your leisure.

Horrido !

Erich ~


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks, Erich! I will take a look this weekend.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive been to his site 30 or 40 times...... Its constantly updated with new translations ect ect... Erich, check ur PM.......


----------



## Erich (Jul 1, 2005)

done and replied. to keep a site alive you have to reveal collected info on a slow basis to keep it intriguing and fresh........... 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, that and the fact that Translations take a long time to complete...


----------



## Erich (Jul 1, 2005)

yes sir they do indeed.

As mentioned I want to futher the 27 September 44 attack over Kassel depicted in Randy Wrights painting. I was able to get Neil and Randy together plus supply the notes on the painting. Hoping to grab one of those paintings as I have a perfect spot for it as I own a piece of 5mm steel plate from a SturmFw of JG 4, the guys attacking the B-24's and want to display both together..... ok I am wandering...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2005)

Youre making my mouth water........ The painting is great, although some tracers would have been icing on the cake.....


----------



## Erich (Jul 1, 2005)

funny you said tracers Les. If you would find Randy's site he did some close ups of white 20 showing the cannon shells ejecting from the chutes and flames coming from the four cannons. Personally I find it corny and glad he did not include this in the original work as it really cannot be displayed effectively without taking away from the painting. Most probably it should of shown explosions along the back of the B-24's but even then that is hard to prtoray in paint realistically. man I wish I could come up with more ideas how to display my gun cam films I own.....


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

Great site, Erich. I was reading the story about the 492nd BS, awful! That must have been terrible, makes me want to buy the book though.


----------



## Erich (Jul 1, 2005)

Plan the book is a bit misleading. When we wrote the article, part 1 there were and still so many gaps so i decided to write Al Blue and he slowly started revealing information at least by the 492nd standard. They thought they had been attacked by conventional fighters with standard armament but the B-24's were falling just way too quickly and many of them simply blowing up, the cause of Flak or so he/they thought. The revelation was cast before him and he was amazed the the trueness of the attck was available.............and on it goes


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, if I get the book at least I'll have you to ask questions!


----------



## Erich (Jul 1, 2005)

my pleasure ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

And for the record, here are the painting clips that erich and I were referring to as far as tracers and shell casings....

One question........ Why is the pilot wearing what looks like a blue uniform, and a yellow scarf (life preserver?) ???


----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 2, 2005)

well observed !..Reichs defence pilots operating around and over Berlin always wore them..the city is surrounded by stretchs of water,lakes, reservoirs, rivers etc etc...at least one JG 300 pilot drowned after bailing out and floating down into a reservoir..
a scarf was worn to prevent chaffing, due to swiveling the neck/head to the rear almost constantly....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

Amazing detail... I am considering buying one of these.... 

Erich, any possibility of getting Randy to personalize one for me??? You seem to know him pretty well... U know him THAT well?


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2005)

Glad Neil came in with his two cents.....  

Les no I do not know him that well but get to his site and call him as he would am sure honour you with a phrase or two of dedication. Am still wroking with him at present on another version of this drmatic event this time from the B-24's point of view. have already sent him a route map the 445th took and the area around Eisenach where some 24 bombers crashed some quite close together. neil may have more on that from JG 300 books point of view.

Wanted to point out and this is a bit delciate but the blue tunic may have been replaced by now in the fall with the brown~black~blue lederjacke. Not the heavier insulated fur line one for winter but the typcial summer weight with yes the yellow perserver as standard equipment.

E ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

> but the blue tunic may have been replaced by now in the fall with the brown~black~blue lederjacke. Not the heavier insulated fur line one for winter but the typcial summer weight


Does that mean I should wait until this is changed erich??? Is this change for realisms sake??

Thanks for the info... I will contact him...


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2005)

No the painting will not be changed, the new B-24 print will come out probably next year and you will not see the details of the German pilots and in fact I would not doubt that the Fw's/109's will be in the distance or sweeping through the bomber pulk.

buy the print and tell him Erich sent you !!


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2005)

Les and others, Neil has this pic as well but here is a shot of IV.Sturm/JG 3 ace Willi Unger in the fall of 44 with the summer weight lederjacke with the rank insignia..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

Oh ok... Excellent. Thanks for the info....


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2005)

Les it really doesn't alter the overall painting unless you are a purest like me.....I am actually thinking quite seriously in purchasing one for my office/study. here is another pic but no on the Ost fron where IV.Sturm/JG 3 and II.Sturm/JG 4 were stationed from January 45's end till wars end. The pilot shown in the leather jacket is Siegfried Müller winner of the DK in gold.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice...


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2005)

different unit and different pilot. Should let Neil make mention of this

Fw. Wolfgang Hundsdorfer of 2./JG 300 in Röte 10, his 109G-10 in October ? 1944. note the outfit/life preserver fit and his personal Lumpi motif on the fuselage. the pic is on the cover of volume 1 JG 300 produced by Jean Yves Lorant/Richard Goyat, with Neil Page as translator. this is of course the French version.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

It really is amazing the work.


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2005)

thought I would not deny my friends here......

a map of at leat 20 some B-24's of the 445th crash~sites. Note the approximity proving the closeness of the action by the SturmFw's and how quickly the Libs fell


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2005)

another map showing the devaition after the IP for the poor 445th bg and approx. whre attacked in masse by the Geefechtsverband. IV.Sturm/JG 3 came in first and then about a minute or so later JG 4 Sturms with JG 300's Fw 190's and I./JG 300 providing high cover and taking out cripples.
Only with the return of the P-51's of the 361st fg Yellow Jackets was the 445th able to send any homeward


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2005)

AMAZING!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

Great stuff...


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2005)

I wonder if Neil could find his drawing of the Gefechtsverband in position to attack the rear of a bomber formation ? view from the tail gunners position and if you think about it, it is pretty overwhelming


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

Sounds like a great pic...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 3, 2005)

I know this is really late but I understand what you mean about the shell casings and tracers making the image look comical, they just don't look like they belong.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

Great maps up there Erich. 

As for the bullets I think it is just because of the way they stand out.


----------



## Erich (Oct 20, 2005)

ok an old thread but thoughtnI would bring it back since Osprey has just released their version of Sturmgruppen with emphasis on IV.Sturm/JG 3. Not real sure if I will buy this small book as I have stuff that is pretty well covered in the files. hey another painting of a nasty bunch of characters on the prowl.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice website Erich! Job well done!!


----------



## Erich (Oct 21, 2005)

Danke Schon ! still working on it very slowly ..........

E


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Really nice painting there.


----------

